# pineapple core



## hazel23 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi ladys iv being told eating pine apple core is good for inplatation and im just woundering if anyone as tryed it and got there bfp. I be greatful for replys thank you xx


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Hazel

Yes, I did eat pineapple core and fresh pineapple juice also (however, I only had the pineapple up to 4 days after my embryo transfer) can't remember where I heard that, or why, but that is what I done.  

Good luck and I hope you get your BFP. xx


----------



## hazel23 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi hun thanks for reply congrats hunyour twins are lovely xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm only aware of The recommendation is to drink the pineapple juice fresh or pressed but not eat the pineapple due to enzymes associated with uterine cintractions hence miscarriage risk


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi ladies  it that included natural concieve  And if you say to eat the core too how much of it do you eat and for how long  and from what day do I eat it during natural way.
Thank you.
Becky 7 xx


----------



## hazel23 (Feb 22, 2012)

Becky hun I was told to eat. A peace a day starting from et for 5 days. Just the core good luck hun xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok so that would be from 3dpo  Will try that  whether it make any different or not  nothing to lose eh lol.
Becky7 xx


----------

